# XML-Parser Xerces mit C++



## MAN (2. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss grad mit einem XML-Parser (und zwar Xerces) in C++ eine XML-Datei auslesen, und schreiben können. Leider fehlen mir die nötigen Kenntnisse - ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich so etwas machen könnte. Apache hat ja mehrere Beispiele, aber daraus werde ich einfach nicht schlau, zudem sind die noch in Englisch, was die Sache für mich noch schwieriger macht!

Hätte vielleicht jemand ein tolles kurzes Beipsiel mit diesem XML-Parser, wo er eine XML-Datei ausliest, und vielleicht einzelne Texte zwischen Tags in Variablen schreibt? Und dann vielleicht auch noch wieder eine XML-Datei aus diesen Variablen (Strings) generiert?


Wäre sehr dankbar 


mfG

MAN


----------

